# Correct Type Oil for Engine. Cruize 2012, 1.4 turbo



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

full Synthetic and Dexos 2/3, 5w30 weight depending on region you’re in.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rinovaldi said:


> Hi guys
> Can someone tell me what is the correct engine oil type for a Cruize 2012, 1.4, turbo.
> 
> I bought the car yesterday and I'm planning to do, oil and filter change
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## patdarling27 (10 mo ago)

Thebigzeus said:


> full Synthetic and Dexos 2/3, 5w30 weight depending on region you’re in.


I ran 5w30 in my 2012 cruze just change with 5w30 synthetic now I have a oil leak wasn't leaking before oil change so I not sure if synthetic oil the cause yet all I know is it leaking now on passager side I see oil down on to of Fram below belts I will say this motor a money pit cheap plastic parts on motor sucks coolant system sucks turbo and vacuum system sucks am at the point once I get everything fixed am dumping car worst engine I ever seen sad part I like the car but to many motor problems I have change alot of parts on my 2012 cruze and just when you think your good something else breaks or fails I have 150 000 miles on mine now just change turbo and all hose to it well good luck


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

patdarling27 said:


> I ran 5w30 in my 2012 cruze just change with 5w30 synthetic now I have a oil leak wasn't leaking before oil change so I not sure if synthetic oil the cause yet all I know is it leaking now on passager side I see oil down on to of Fram below belts I will say this motor a money pit cheap plastic parts on motor sucks coolant system sucks turbo and vacuum system sucks am at the point once I get everything fixed am dumping car worst engine I ever seen sad part I like the car but to many motor problems I have change alot of parts on my 2012 cruze and just when you think your good something else breaks or fails I have 150 000 miles on mine now just change turbo and all hose to it well good luck


You have been a member here since last March and you have posted two times. We are here to help you maintain your car using smart solutions. Maybe if you had asked earlier on we could have helped you save some time and money. Most of the issues with this engine are known and relatively inexpensive to fix.

To start, degrease the engine and monitor for the source of the oil leak.


----------



## Cruze CTRL (Sep 16, 2021)

rinovaldi said:


> Hi guys
> Can someone tell me what is the correct engine oil type for a Cruize 2012, 1.4, turbo.


dexos®1 Gen 3 | GM The 5W-30 spec






for LSPI extra safety.


----------



## Mattwithcats (5 mo ago)

I am running Mobil 1 Advanced Fuel Economy in 0W-30.
Dexos 1 Gen 2 approval…








Mobil 1™ 0W-30 Advanced Fuel Economy | Mobil™ Motor Oils


Mobil 1™ 0W-30 Advanced Fuel Economy low viscosity motor oil is engineered to help improve fuel economy.




www.mobil.com


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mattwithcats said:


> I am running Mobil 1 Advanced Fuel Economy in 0W-30.
> Dexos 1 Gen 2 approval…
> 
> 
> ...


0w, interesting. You in a warm climate?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Pennzoil


----------



## Mattwithcats (5 mo ago)

Any Dexos 1 Gen 2 oil…

I would stick with a XW-30 oil myself…

List


dexos®1 Gen 2 | GM


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Not to take away from the original post of what oil. I use 5w30 Dexos. But patdarling27, 1 thing I learned from working at Valvoline changing oil: check to make sure the sealing ring on the filter cap has: *only 1 rubber ring *for sealing and someone didn't put a new ring on without taking the old one off!!!!!! That was one of our double checks so it must happen!! I bet you will find you leaking problem there!


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

On my old 12 I ran 5W30 semi synthetic oil and followed the OCI meter for when to change. I traded that car in at 190K. Valvoline Max Life I believe it was, when I first started using it the bottle had a dexos 1 label but eventually the bottle did not have the dexos 1 label but I never had any oil related issues with the car.


Now we have a 2011 1.4 for my daughter and I use a full synthetic in it.


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

I am running Pennzoil Ultra Platinum 5W-30. Seems to run smoother since I started using it. Pennzoil claims it's good for 10k; however, I change it every 5k. Very happy with it.


----------

